# Litter tray training.



## Synthman (Dec 22, 2014)

My two boys were in a bin type cage for the first few days as I was waiting for my proper cage. I provided them with large fleece and changed it every 2-3 days. Now they're in a Furet Plus cage which has a litter tray. I have put some 'Bio Catolet' paper type litter in the tray. Then I remembered reading here about Pee Rocks and I have a few large smooth stones which seemed suitable. I put one in the tray and then moved some of their recent droppings in there too. I still have fleece on the base of the tray.
Will this work. Any more tips to get them to use the litter instead of the fleece?


----------



## Teapig (Oct 7, 2014)

Pee rocks do help cut down on the amount they will pee other places but it definitely won't eliminate it, from my experience anyway. I put a rock in each litter tray. Yesterdays News: http://www.petco.com/assets/product_images/0/047557100159C.jpg or something similar is the best kind of litter to use.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I can't say it will work, but that is what I have done with all my rats as Teapig said above I like yesterdays news as well to. You just need to make sure to spot clean daily and put the poops that aren't in the litter box in it, and try to make sure it is in the area where they seem to go the most then if you don't like it there you can slowly move it to where you want it.


----------



## Synthman (Dec 22, 2014)

They seem to have a good success rate. At first they left a few raisins on their shelf and the fleece, but now they are mostly using the tray. They have knocked a bit of litter and droppings out when they play though!


----------



## lost_whisper (Nov 11, 2014)

My four rats poop in the litters around 80% of the time and I am perfectly happy with that. It makes cleaning so much easier I don't even care if they don't get to a 100%. And I didn't even know they could be litter-trained until not long ago so I'm pretty amused by this success. Rats are amazing and I can't believe they learn so fast T.T


----------



## Synthman (Dec 22, 2014)

When I forget to empty the tray every 2 days, they start using the fleece, but also they occasionally fight in the litter tray and knock some of its contents out. They never ever poop on the hammock or shelf though.


----------

